# Arizona ully Show



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey GPB
Right now I will be in Arizona for some business,but wanted all to know there will be a show sep 4 at Case grande of the 10 frw.This will be my first show out side Ca,so I dont know what to expect.The show starts at 3 and runs untill 11 pm
Dont have my pc here,so I wont be able to upload them untill I get back in Ca.
Thank you,
Henry
(714)388-7767


----------

